

Show HN: Pure css carousel - franciscop
http://jsfiddle.net/franciscop/7wqwmeyf/

======
BorisMelnik
Love seeing all these CSS replacements for Javascript. This is actually
something I could see implemented on a website. Question is: is it actually
faster / more efficient?

I see that there is about 900 some odd lines of CSS involved, which is quite a
bit. I know some of this is normalize, which may be part of a normal website
CSS infrastructure but could this be done in 100 lines of Javascript? Devils
advocate question.

~~~
franciscop
That's the whole Picnic CSS library, including the tab plugin. The plugin
itself is 97 lines of SCSS (including spaces). The odd part, and I'm the
author I think is that sometimes the html get a bit overcomplicated and not
flexible.

You can see the source here:
[https://github.com/picnicss/picnic/blob/dev/plugins/tabs/_ta...](https://github.com/picnicss/picnic/blob/dev/plugins/tabs/_tabs.scss)

